# Vancouver wages Good/Bad ??



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello, myself and my partner are hoping to come to Vancouver this year on a temporary work visa. We want to start looking for jobs quiet soon but are wondering about wages. We've looked into renting apartments which actually seems cheaper than where we live at the moment (Edinburgh-Scotland).
Could anyone give me advice on what the wages are like compared to the UK.
Iam a holistic therapist which is mainly massage/facials/reflexology and other treatments and ive worked in skin care/cosmetics in department stores for a number of years eg lancome/Sisley/Clarins.
My partner is a personal trainer and had worked in health and fitness for a number of years. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
Also how difficult is it to get these kind of jobs online or would you risk finding work whilst visiting with a bit of money behind us.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Traceyreid229 said:


> Hello, myself and my partner are hoping to come to Vancouver this year on a temporary work visa. We want to start looking for jobs quiet soon but are wondering about wages. We've looked into renting apartments which actually seems cheaper than where we live at the moment (Edinburgh-Scotland).
> Could anyone give me advice on what the wages are like compared to the UK.
> Iam a holistic therapist which is mainly massage/facials/reflexology and other treatments and ive worked in skin care/cosmetics in department stores for a number of years eg lancome/Sisley/Clarins.
> My partner is a personal trainer and had worked in health and fitness for a number of years. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> Also how difficult is it to get these kind of jobs online or would you risk finding work whilst visiting with a bit of money behind us.


That's a difficult question to answer. For some people the wages are higher, for some, not. Both your occupations are somewhat unusual and I suspect in Canada may be base + commission or all commission based.
I take it your both coming under the BUNAC umbrella on a one year visa. Canadian employers much prefer to meet job applicants face to face so I recommend that is how I recommend you approach it. Certainly search the Interned for companies in your fields that you would like to work for and as soon as you arrive set out to visit them and sell yourselves.


----------

